# Kindle First - January 2017



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here are the new books out.

Kindle First

Easy choice for me. KB member and, truth in advertising, friend Matt Iden's new book is one of them, which I didn't know was going to happen. Luckily, I really, really like his books. 

Betsy


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I chose The Night Bird.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm also considering _The Night Bird_ but I have any number of suspense/thrillers/mysteries on my TBR list. I'm looking for something that sounds so good that I just can't wait to read it _right now_.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've narrowed it down to  and 

I think I'll wait a bit and see if some more reviews show up, especially for _Palm Trees_ which doesn't have any yet.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Here are the new books out.
> 
> Kindle First
> 
> ...


Yup, that was an easy choice for me, too. Looks like this isn't a Marty Singer mystery but that's okay. I'm way behind reading those books. I'll have to put them on my wishlist.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yup, that was an easy choice for me, too. Looks like this isn't a Marty Singer mystery but that's okay. I'm way behind reading those books. I'll have to put them on my wishlist.


Yeah, Matt said Amazon wanted a non-Singer story next. For once, I'm going to read my KF book right away!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Lynn is a pseud--uh said:


> I just picked up In the Shadow of Lakecrest. I like a good gothic story. I think I'll start it tonight.


Let us know what you think. . . . . that's probably my third choice; I was a bit put off by the one scathing review . . . . but it's also not shown as a verified purchase review, so it's possible it's someone with an agenda.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Think I'll wait a bit and watch for reviews.
I am intrigued by Palm Trees, mainly because I lived in Durban, South Africa, for a year. But the blurb only says 'Africa'. If anyone gets this, please let me know _where_ in Africa it is set!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I opted for The Night Bird, but The Mutual Admiration Society also looks good to me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> Think I'll wait a bit and watch for reviews.
> I am intrigued by Palm Trees, mainly because I lived in Durban, South Africa, for a year. But the blurb only says 'Africa'. If anyone gets this, please let me know _where_ in Africa it is set!


The blurb says "the colony of Fernando Po," apparently an island off the coast of Equatorial Guinea.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fernando_Po

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The blurb says "the colony of Fernando Po," apparently an island off the coast of Equatorial Guinea.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fernando_Po
> 
> Betsy


Duh, completely sped by that tidbit. Thanks, Betsy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> Duh, completely sped by that tidbit. Thanks, Betsy.


 

I'd never heard of it; thought at first it was perhaps fictitious. Learned something today!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So . . . . it turns out all these books end up as giveaways on GR . . . kindle editions even. 

I just entered for a couple of them but decided on  to get now.

'course I still don't know when I'll get to read it . . . . . I am amazed by all the people that can get 'em and read 'em right away!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Lynn is a pseud--uh said:


> Yeah, I still haven't started the one I picked and planned to start right away.  Right away in my world is a synonym for when I get around to it.


I have the best of intentions as to what I want to read next . . . and then one of the books on hold at one of my libraries comes up . . . .


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Since I returned a few weeks ago from a trip to Antarctica, The Winter Over was the obvious choice for me!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I finished The Winter Over. It is not just a murder mystery set in Antarctica as I'd thought. I did like the book, but it is brutal, brutal, brutal, and leans towards depressing. Had an awful fascination for me, but not for the soft of heart.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Agree, Claw.  I talked to Matt's wife (I bird with her) and he was disappointed Amazon put it in "Thriller" when he thought it was "Suspense."  It's pretty intense.  I thought of your pictures and comments as I was reading it.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I finished The Winter Over. It is not just a murder mystery set in Antarctica as I'd thought. I did like the book, but it is brutal, brutal, brutal, and leans towards depressing. Had an awful fascination for me, but not for the soft of heart.


I'm definitely faint of heart. I think I'll skip this one and go back to catching up with Marty Singer.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I finished The Winter Over. It is not just a murder mystery set in Antarctica as I'd thought. I did like the book, but it is brutal, brutal, brutal, and leans towards depressing. Had an awful fascination for me, but not for the soft of heart.


I'd read a Matthew Iden title before and felt the same way . . . . . he's a fine writer, but too intense and graphically violent for me. Not my thing at all -- so that one wasn't even in the running for me.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm familiar with horror as a category of book, and very familiar with mysteries, thriller and suspense aren't usually on my radar as book categories, and I've been disappointed with a couple of those I've tried with the naive assumption that they'd be mysteries with more tension than usual. Even though Alfred Hitchcock is possibly my favorite in the movies, I'm afraid the category just doesn't work for me in books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'd read a Matthew Iden title before and felt the same way . . . . . he's a fine writer, but too intense and graphically violent for me. Not my thing at all -- so that one wasn't even in the running for me.


I agree about Matt's work being intense and graphically violent, but the character of Marty Singer and his personal story, made a difference to me.

You might like the Sheriff Dan Rhodes mysteries. Good character with a good story line of his own and decent mysteries. I don't remember them being too intense or graphic.

https://www.amazon.com/Too-Late-Die-Mystery-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B00CWUJUB6/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1484232612&sr=1-3&keywords=Bill+crider


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I should say that I've never felt Matt's books to be too graphically violent, maybe I have a high tolerance.    I more thought that the KF book was very intense and perhaps a bit more violent that I remembered the Marty Singer books to be.

I really think I must have a violent streak.  It's the quilter in me.


Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I should say that I've never felt Matt's books to be too graphically violent, maybe I have a high tolerance.  I more thought that the KF book was very intense and perhaps a bit more violent that I remembered the Marty Singer books to be.
> 
> I really think I must have a violent streak. It's the quilter in me.
> 
> ...


Yeah, stabbing the material with a needle, slashing fabric with sharp scissors. I can see that.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Atunah said:


>


That was me the last time I watched a horror movie.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I should say that I've never felt Matt's books to be too graphically violent, maybe I have a high tolerance.  I more thought that the KF book was very intense and perhaps a bit more violent that I remembered the Marty Singer books to be.
> 
> I really think I must have a violent streak. It's the quilter in me.
> 
> ...


There are a couple of places in Winter Over where the violence is pretty rough and clearly-described, but I'd agree that the book is NOT slasher porn. I found the


Spoiler



amount of slaughter that goes on In the book, and the awful method of some of the deaths


, to be disturbing. This from a guy who used to work with nuclear weapons!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I should say that I've never felt Matt's books to be too graphically violent, maybe I have a high tolerance.  I more thought that the KF book was very intense and perhaps a bit more violent that I remembered the Marty Singer books to be.
> 
> I really think I must have a violent streak. It's the quilter in me.
> 
> ...


Well, yeah. You enjoy repeatedly stabbing things.  Call it "art"! 

Me: I'm not keen on excessive, graphic violence -- even when not gratuitous. And I absolutely don't care for psychological scary -- hidden monsters, human or supernatural. In books where fights are blow by blow -- I skim those sections. And if there are too many of those sections, I probably won't finish the book. I don't need to be told how it smells/feels/sounds when a blow lands or a knife or bullet hits someone, thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, yeah. You enjoy repeatedly stabbing things.  Call it "art"!





Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yeah, stabbing the material with a needle, slashing fabric with sharp scissors. I can see that.


And there's that suspicious never ending supply of red fabric....


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And there's that suspicious never ending supply of red fabric....


Not to mention the cattle prod .... or have you retired that, Betsy?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I googled "Antarctica murder mystery" looking for fiction set in Antarctica, and found a real one!

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rodney_Marks

Brrrr! No nonfiction book written about it, which isn't surprising. I just thought this was interesting, even if off-topic. Now I'm going to run for it before Betsy dusts off the cattle prod!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I googled "Antarctica murder mystery" looking for fiction set in Antarctica, and found a real one!
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rodney_Marks
> 
> Brrrr! No nonfiction book written about it, which isn't surprising. I just thought this was interesting, even if off-topic. Now I'm going to run for it before Betsy dusts off the cattle prod!


That's really interesting, Claw.



Linjeakel said:


> Not to mention the cattle prod .... or have you retired that, Betsy?


The cattle prod is for official business only. 

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I googled "Antarctica murder mystery" looking for fiction set in Antarctica, and found a real one!
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rodney_Marks
> 
> Brrrr! No nonfiction book written about it, which isn't surprising. I just thought this was interesting, even if off-topic. Now I'm going to run for it before Betsy dusts off the cattle prod!


Here's an oldie set in the Arctic. One of my favorite action/adventure books back in the day.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Here's an oldie set in the Arctic. One of my favorite action/adventure books back in the day.


I loved the movie of this! Iconic!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I ended up ordering the above. But I am in ancient China at the moment and will get back to Antarctica later.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I ended up ordering the above. But I am in ancient China at the moment and will get back to Antarctica later.


Don't get jet-lagged.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Don't get jet-lagged.


It's not the jet-lag, it is the temporal dislocation after leaving the time machine. That is killer!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I ended up ordering the above. But I am in ancient China at the moment and will get back to Antarctica later.


Hey, Claw--

Lending is enabled on that one! Can I borrow it while you are in China? I'll be quick, it's 238 pages!

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

PM me what email Amazon knows you under, and it will be on its way!

Actually, that specific book won't be on its way. In the course of puttering around after this message, I noticed this:



It appears to contain Frozen in Time and two sequels for less money. Based on the publisher's name I'm assuming it is self published in someway. I am ordering it with a childlike trust that editing and formatting will be good. I didn't see the two sequels available at all through the other publisher, though I didn't look that hard. It appears that this is available through Kindle unlimited. Betsy if you still want to borrow it, you are welcome. But I seem to remember that you have KU.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I have KU, I'll get this one!  Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Decided to go with Night Bird


----------

